# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] μετατροπη monitor σε tv

## Alekos51

Πως θα κανω ενα 19αρι monitor της samsung που εχω  τηλεοραση

----------


## georged30

Χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/External-LCD...item3f139bb29e και ενα σετ ηχεια υπολογιστη

----------


## Alekos51

Φιλε Γιωργο σε υπερ ευχαριστω  Αυτο ακριβως ηθελα.( Και να ξερεις οτι δεν το γνωριζουν ουτε οι τεχνικοι των εταιριων  οτι γινεται ΧΩΡΙΣ PC ) Και παλι σε ευχαριστω πολυ και καλες γιορτες    Αλεκος

----------


## angel_grig

Eπισης υπαρχει και αυτη η λυση http://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-Laptop-Co...item43aec4c95e το οποιο πρεπει να  το συνδεσεις σε ψηφιακο αποκωδικοποιητη (αυτο που σου εβαλε ο Γιωργος ειναι για αναλογικη ληψη).Σε γενικες γραμμες ομως μην περιμενεις καποια ιδιαιτερη ποιοτητα εικονας

----------


## Alekos51

Φιλε Γρηγορη καλα εκανες που μου το ειπες δεν το προσεξα .Να σε ρωτησω μηπως υπαρχει  μετατροπεας απο scart σε vga? Εχω ενα video Hitachi που εχει πολυ καλο Tuner Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Αλεκος

----------

angel_grig (09-01-13)

----------


## georged30

Με την ερωτηση που εκανε ο Αlekos51 μπηκα στην πριζα να μετατρεψω μια οθονη Η/Υ που ειχα και καθοταν σε ψηφιακη τηλεοραση. 
Χρειαστηκα τα παρακατω.
1. Ψηφιακο αποκωδικοποιητη με εξοδο hdmi και εξοδο ηχου rca.(κοστος 35 Euro)
2. Kαλωδιο hdmi σε dvi.(το ειχα)
3. Ενα σετ ηχεια υπολογιστη στα οποια αλαξα το καρφι με rca.(το ειχα)
Και ιδου το αποτελεσμα
DSC-0000048.jpg
Το μονο προβλημα που συναντησα ειναι οτι η οθονη δεν υποστηριζει αναλυση 1080 οποτε αναγκαστηκα να την κατεβασω στα 750.

----------


## angel_grig

Yπαρχει scart to vga αλλα ειναι αρκετα ακριβο δες εδω:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RGB-SCART-...item4abff29805
Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να συνδεσεις το βιντεο μεσω του μετατροπεα που σου ειπα παραπανω (βγαζοντας το composite απο το scart )

----------

